# Looking for some Wok advice



## James (Mar 25, 2015)

I've come to the point in my life where I finally find that I could use a wok. Fortunately, there's a Chinese kitchen supply store across the street from my school that has a bunch, but really, I have no idea what I qualities I should be looking for. Any advice or purchase suggestions/links to products is welcome! Oh and it's going to be used on a gas stove; flat bottomed is preferred, but round should be ok as well.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 25, 2015)

I like them to have big hammer marks..allows you to move food up out of the oil and not slide back down...love my wok, just need more heat.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 25, 2015)

You might want to consider a Lodge.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...N=B00063RXQK&linkCode=as2&tag=bestprodtag6-20


----------



## larrybard (Mar 25, 2015)

And for something a bit less expensive that apparently is decent: http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/equipment-how-to-buy-a-wok-which-wok-is-the-best.html


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2015)

The book "Breath of a Wok" is a very good read. The first part discusses shopping for a wok, why what works, seasoning, care, etc. Recommend checking your library system, hitting your local bookstore or ordering from Amazon. It is a very good read throughout and even has some good recipes.

To skip that part and just go shopping suggest The Wok Shop in SF. (They have an online presence but my computer is trying to puke 2nite). Look at carbon steel, (hammer marks are good) flat bottom if you like, determine the size that will meet your needs and give them money. Might as well order a spat and a ladle at the same time. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 26, 2015)

Yamata from Japan seems to be one of the best regarded brands in terms of Chinese wok.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 26, 2015)

+1


daveb said:


> The book "Breath of a Wok" is a very good read ... go shopping suggest The Wok Shop in SF.



https://wokshop.com/

Have bought many woks from these guys (... but my oldest Bro lives up there so it helps ...) and have been very happy - love the hand hammered/carbon! Don't buy all the gadgets ... just the wok and spatula (I use long tongs most of the time to be honest). Look for the heaviest gauge carbon you can find (not a big fan of cast iron ... too heavy and regulating temp is a PIA). 

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 26, 2015)

Also ... you will likely tire of your 'stove top' so you may want to look here .... http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21758-Wok-heat-source an ongoing discussion of heat sources for Wok cooking but there is a tremendous amount of info on the internet as well.

Jet burners are very, very, very fun ... outdoors of course!


----------



## Richard78 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am really happy with my carbon steel De Buyer wok.
http://www.culinaris.eu/de-Buyer-Carbone-Plus-WOK/en


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've seen these mentioned before, but when I look for them they are hard to find in the US. Do you know why they have this great rep, but no distribution here?


----------



## mikemac (Mar 26, 2015)

James said:


> ...there's a Chinese kitchen supply store across the street from my school that has a bunch...flat bottomed is preferred..l.



If the kitchen supply store is legit, they'll have what you need. Flat bottom would be preferred - more pan surface in closer contact with your flame. My first choice in metal would be cast iron (thin), BUT flat bottom carbon steel is still first choice. Two styles available might be 'traditional' (?) and pow (or Peking pan?) style. IIRC, the pow-wok has a deeper, rounder bowl shape. I'd choose the 'traditional' flatter shape.

Do not spend a lot of $$'s, especially since this is your first foray into woks. The supply store I use in L.A. has several different styles available (Pow, regular, with handle, with 2 d-rings, spun, stamped) in every size from 11" up to 30", and at least 50 of each just sitting out. I don't think I paid more than $28 for a 18" pow wok, which BTW is probably too big for indoor/ U.S. kitchen use.


----------



## James (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, tons of info. Thanks guys! I'll take a look and let you guys know what I find


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 2, 2015)

Skip the Lodge cast iron. I have one but only use it for deep frying once in a while. Not much good for real stir frying. The thin Chinese cast iron woks are a different deal. I use one on a outdoor wok burner in the summer and love it. Basic sheet iron is still the most common type in China though. Getting them properly seasoned is the key to being happy with one.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 2, 2015)

larrybard said:


> You might want to consider a Lodge.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...N=B00063RXQK&linkCode=as2&tag=bestprodtag6-20



I would not recommend this unless you have a gas stove. A friend with an electric has one and it's about useless.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 3, 2015)

Carbon Woks from Chinatown, must be seasoned. Work well on a gas burner that you have.


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 3, 2015)

pkjames said:


> Yamata from Japan seems to be one of the best regarded brands in terms of Chinese wok.



These are my favorite


----------



## James (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like a lot of good opinions and options to explore. Currently in the midst of a 2 week/8 exam finals period so it'll have to wait a little while. Excited to take a look at some of these though. Thanks for the advice and I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## panda (Apr 3, 2015)

they should not cost much, get a THIN carbon one for quick heat transfer and season the hell out of it. i would recommend round bottom and utilize a wok ring for stability. flat bottom defeats purpose of a wok.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 3, 2015)

panda said:


> they should not cost much, get a THIN carbon one for quick heat transfer and season the hell out of it. i would recommend round bottom and utilize a wok ring for stability. flat bottom defeats purpose of a wok.



+1


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 3, 2015)

Talk to the guys at the Chinese Kitchen supply. Their carbon round bottom woks work really well do not have to spend $$ to get a good one. The Wok Spatula is a must.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been playing with a Yamata for a few months now. It is fairly different in design than a Chinese wok. Very deep sides and much more bowl shaped. It works well for some things that are stewed or deep fried but less well for dishes that need a wide flat area at high temp. It is also way expensive compared to other woks.


----------



## schanop (Apr 4, 2015)

I have two woks, one is cast iron, and one is hand-hammered carbon steel, both 15". And recently I have just started using a mod burner at home because it is such a wimpy burner. With the mod, the flame is more focused at the centre and it makes the spot a lot lot hotter. I probably won't have to do this with my new cooktop to be purchased for the remodelling in the next few months.


----------

